# Adobe Flash Player Registry Problem



## Chf (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a problem where I can not install the Adobe Flash Player. The problem seems to be a registry issue that I can not resolve. I am operating on a Windows XP 2002 system. What should I do?


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Go to XP forum.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Do you recieve any error messages ? Which version are you trying to install ?


----------



## Chf (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you for your reply!
I am trying to install version 10. Currently when I install it first shows as a completed install, then the box pops up and says error. The last time I tried to follow through on what could be an issue I was directed to registry errors that I could not get fixed.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

What does the error message say ? Which browser are you trying to install Adobe Flash Player for ?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Uninstall Adobe Flash Player using the uninstaller found here:
http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/141/tn_14157.html

Reboot and reinstall Adobe Flash Player from:
http://www.adobe.com/go/EN_US-H-GET-FLASH

Good luck.


----------

